# vBulletin Exploit



## Keith Robinson (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure this has no bearing on ENWorld, or if it does then I'm equally sure that it's already been dealt with, but I just thought I'd bring it to your attention anyway, just on the off chance...

Firm scrambles to patch vBulletin software flaw


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't think we have the version affected by this.  The article says the flaw appeared in 3.8.6, and according to the bottom of the page EN World has 3.8.5.


----------

